# Plowing with mini skid



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

Just picked up a Ramrod 900 mini skid to help with my summer decks and yards.

Thought I would put it to work this winter with some plowing.

What do I need to know about using a skid steer on concrete (sidewalks and driveways)

Only have a bucket right now but considering a blade if I can find a used one.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

They're pretty much unstoppable but slow.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> They're pretty much unstoppable but slow.


Unless you hit a raised lip on a sidewalk...


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

Any tips?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Don't hit a raised lip.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Dress Warm...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Don't eat yellow snow...


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok guys, this is a new member here, looking for some serious tips so let's keep it on track

thanks


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> ok guys, this is a new member here, looking for some serious tips so let's keep it on track
> 
> thanks


I do believe he has gotten a few good tips....Watch out for raised surfaces and Dress warm...The yellow snow comment was just uncalled for....:hammerhead:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> ok guys, this is a new member here, looking for some serious tips so let's keep it on track
> 
> thanks


I'm as serious as a heart attack...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Along with dressing warm, you might want to have a extra tuque in case the first gets wet.


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

LOL at least everyone here has a good sense of humour. Ive framed acreage houses in the dead of winter and can handle the cold. Plus I have a 20hp engine at my feet that can’t hurt.

Would it be worth adding a polyurethane edge to the bucket to do less damage?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm as serious as a heart attack...


That's pretty serious....I would know


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

It's a matter of running the machine and seeing what it can and can't do....Seat time or in your case..Stand time will be beneficial


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Daley Construction said:


> LOL at least everyone here has a good sense of humour. Ive framed acreage houses in the dead of winter and can handle the cold. Plus I have a 20hp engine at my feet that can't hurt.
> 
> Would it be worth adding a polyurethane edge to the bucket to do less damage?


If humor is what you are looking for, you are in the right place...

Does the machine have float or will it have down pressure all the time?
The poly edge will get eaten up in a heartbeat if the machine has downpressue for sure.


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

I’m not exactly sure if it has down pressure all the time. This is my first skid steer and it doesn’t arrive till next week


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Don't use the bucket for sidewalks unless you have to we messed some raised lips up last year.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

We have some sidewalks that drift 4' over and have to use our tracked Vermeer s750tx. I'm fabbing up a plow from a old 4 wheeler plow with truck cutting edge.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

I have a PowerHouse Pro Honda 24hp gas. Our ground crew uses it for deeper snows on city walks. Not slow at all, better than a blower in most circumstances. Only cold in a blizzard. Knocks out drifts on walks like nobody's business.

My friend uses a Toro dingo track. Kinda slippery if icy. He has a custom 3' pusher box. They do some tighter jobs and lots of walks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cjames808 said:


> Not slow at all, better than a blower in most circumstances.


At 3-4.5 MPH, they are slow compared to a ZPlow, SSV, 1025, Ventrac, 3046, quad, GrandStand, etc.

Even an S70 goes 6 MPH.

They can't plow and salt like many of these either.

I gave a write-up on all my sidewalk equipment experiences a month or so ago. No idea where.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Sounds about right. Something twice the size and hp is faster. I have never used an Atv for snow but my neighbor has a Raptor, I'll put a plow on it and have a race with the mini skid! 

It will also out maneuver or outstack anything listed above . 


This is a great all season machine for me. Was absolutely worth its weight.


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

Thinking about picking up this blade. Already has the quick attach on the back. Though I might add some rubber to the sides and make it a mini box blade.

Thoughts?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Not going to ask the cost of the blade, but I hope cheap or really cheap is in the title?


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

Cheap. $200. Almost the price of the attachment plate


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Daley Construction said:


> Cheap. $200. Almost the price of the attachment plate


Offer $125


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

Not knowing much about sidewalk gear, I'd say your going to want something with a trip, otherwise you might want to wear a chest protector and mouthguard


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

andersman02 said:


> Not knowing much about sidewalk gear, I'd say your going to want something with a trip, otherwise you might want to wear a chest protector and mouthguard


Or hell end up like Bobby bouchea passing out water at the fooseball game


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

andersman02 said:


> Not knowing much about sidewalk gear, I'd say your going to want something with a trip, otherwise you might want to wear a chest protector and mouthguard


I figured it would need something with trip. Haven't seen how the blade is attached yet. Should have better pics on Saturday.

Thought I could weld these to the bottom and throw a spring or two on the top and for under $50 it would have trip. Maybe out to lunch not sure


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

UHMW is your friend.


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

We have the exact same machine and have used it before for clearing sidewalks at an apartment complex. Once you get used to the controls and how it works it will be relatively efficient. We have many attatchments for our 900T including a blade and smooth bucket. The blade is better to use because we made it to where it will angle from one side to the other.

The machine will not have float, only constant pressure down. This is fine as long as your blade has a trip mechanism. If you are using a bucket, I would be careful going from asphalt to concrete etc (where hard lips are common)

Also, watch jumping on and off curbs/sidewalks. The back plate where you stand sits low and will hit and potentially break the concrete if you hit it fast... just a heads up. 

Keep your drive chains well lubed other wise they will begin to pop and want to fall off the sprocket. 
Grease pins regularly to avoid slop developing in the pins located near the tilt cylinder and the attatchment plate.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I'll throw this question on here, especially after the "turn it into a box blade" statement.

I have a buddy that is doing sidewalks, and one of his properties has no where to put snow, and has to be removed from walks and dumped where the plow guy is stacking.
He called me to go over the property and see if I had any ideas.

I can't really even describe the property without showing it, other than there are stairs leading to this hole that he has to clear, and the satellite picture was terrible.

Would a dingo type machine handle a small 4' pusher box? There really isn't much room to maneuver around, but he will have to push the snow quite a ways (500ish feet down the lot). I was thinking if he rents the mini skid, buys the pusher, and just shovels the tight areas to a pile, he can just use the skid when he's done to make a few passes at the pile.

Any better ideas? Ideally he would only have to push around his shoveled piles 100-150' and have the plow carry it the rest of the way. I think he would be chasing his trails forever if he used something with a blade. And the sidewalks isn't exactly smooth, so I'd be afraid to use the bucket. Thought the pusher would float a little easier.


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> I'll throw this question on here, especially after the "turn it into a box blade" statement.
> 
> I have a buddy that is doing sidewalks, and one of his properties has no where to put snow, and has to be removed from walks and dumped where the plow guy is stacking.
> He called me to go over the property and see if I had any ideas.
> ...


The ramrod 900T is very similar to a dingo, just a bit older and on tires. Not sure if toro makes a machine that is either track or tires?

I would be a little Leary with a machine like that and a 4' box. Reason a plow works so much better is because it just plows it, not carry and push. I think it wouldn't struggle as much in dry, powdery snow compared to wet heavy snow. If at all possible, in that situation, I would try to find a spot or designate a parking stall for snow storage. (And it wouldn't be much if it is the way you described) 
That is, if it actually snows this winter


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Ty27 said:


> The ramrod 900T is very similar to a dingo, just a bit older and on tires. Not sure if toro makes a machine that is either track or tires?
> 
> I would be a little Leary with a machine like that and a 4' box. Reason a plow works so much better is because it just plows it, not carry and push. I think it wouldn't struggle as much in dry, powdery snow compared to wet heavy snow. If at all possible, in that situation, I would try to find a spot or designate a parking stall for snow storage. (And it wouldn't be much if it is the way you described)
> That is, if it actually snows this winter


My first thought was try to blown it up and over the stairs into the parking lot. Problem there is parked cars. At night, with a powerful 2 stage and light snow, blowing it up the stairs wouldn't be an issue. I'm just trying to think outside the box.

His contractor basically suggested carrying it up the stairs into the lot. :hammerhead:

Biggest problem is there's not much room. If it was me, I'd just tell the contractor I'm putting the snow in the mulch/flower beds and he can either let me do that, or talk to the customer about a designated location for walks. He's a little newer to the business (2nd year) and is afraid to step on toes. I just don't care anymore...


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> My first thought was try to blown it up and over the stairs into the parking lot. Problem there is parked cars. At night, with a powerful 2 stage and light snow, blowing it up the stairs wouldn't be an issue. I'm just trying to think outside the box.
> 
> His contractor basically suggested carrying it up the stairs into the lot. :hammerhead:
> 
> Biggest problem is there's not much room. If it was me, I'd just tell the contractor I'm putting the snow in the mulch/flower beds and he can either let me do that, or talk to the customer about a designated location for walks. He's a little newer to the business (2nd year) and is afraid to step on toes. I just don't care anymore...


Ya I hear ya, sometimes have to tell them how you're going to do it instead of them telling you, lol


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

Does anyone have experience with X factor plows?

The one I posted about earlier the guy went radio silent. This one is on sale locally looks like it would be fairly easy to mount to the machine also

Thoughts?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Daley Construction said:


> Does anyone have experience with X factor plows?
> 
> The one I posted about earlier the guy went radio silent. This one is on sale locally looks like it would be fairly easy to mount to the machine also
> 
> ...


If that's an ATV plow, better buy half a dozen.


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> If that's an ATV plow, better buy half a dozen.


Are they weak?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Daley Construction said:


> Are they weak?


THEY look very weak in the picture. Not a contractor grade plow at all.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Daley Construction said:


> Are they weak?


You could say that...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ATV plows aren't heavy enough for ATVs mulch less a mini loader.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Daley Construction said:


> Does anyone have experience with X factor plows?
> 
> The one I posted about earlier the guy went radio silent. This one is on sale locally looks like it would be fairly easy to mount to the machine also
> 
> ...


had a buddy with an atv and this kinda plow.. he didnt make it thru one storm without having to fix it. I think he just liked riding the atv in the snow:hammerhead:


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Philbilly2 said:


> Unless you hit a raised lip on a sidewalk...


On another thread we are taking about sidewalks.

One we run is a 642B Bobcat a small enclosed skid...I need to add heat. However when we hit a raised lip...I joke...we only hit it once after that it is gone. But honestly it does hurt...so my answer was to add either a short rubber scraper or perhaps better this stuff *Ultra-high-molecular-weight polyethylene* (*UHMWPE*, *UHMW*) is a subset of the thermoplastic polyethylene. Also known as *high-modulus polyethylene*, (*HMPE*), or *high-performance polyethylene* (*HPPE*), it has extremely long chains, with a molecular mass usually between 3.5 and 7.5 million amu.[1] The longer chain serves to transfer load more effectively to the polymer backbone by strengthening intermolecular interactions. This results in a very tough material, with the highest impact strength of any thermoplastic presently made. It still scrapes but is not steel and you do not loose your teeth.

*Either way...mark them !!! Painted red stakes where ever you have lips.*


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> UHMW is your friend.


In fact...double my like !

It has saved my teeth, my jaw, my life, also works in many other areas.


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

Well it took a two month but the machine has arrived. It was supposed to be a demo unistates.
Looks brand new to me. Doesn't even have dust in the air cleaner









I'm impressed with the care for shipping


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Polaris brand plow fitted with a chain lift and Uhmw edge. Does it all: cobblestone, 4ft walks, floats over grass pretty well.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a 6 ish foot pusher custom fabbed I ll sell you cheap cheap cheap--even has a back pull. I have a ditch witch SK755 kubota turbo diesel.

Blows snow very well. works well with bucket, does not windrow plow so well


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

SDLandscapes VT said:


> I have a 6 ish foot pusher custom fabbed I ll sell you cheap cheap cheap--even has a back pull. I have a ditch witch SK755 kubota turbo diesel.
> 
> Blows snow very well. works well with bucket, does not windrow plow so well


 I appreciate the offer not sure the shipping across the border would make it worthwhile


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

Started to install the light bar that I picked up for the machine.

Got the wiring all done in the switch installed just need to refine the final placement of the light to get the angle right


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

Got this plow made up but I'm having troubles getting the quick connects to hook up any help?


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

The quick connect


----------



## wishfull (Nov 22, 2017)

You may have to relieve some of the back pressure either on the machine or the blade itself. As I don't know your hydraulic set up on the machine this process can be done on both the blade and the machine by simply loosening a coupling slightly and that should solve your problem if it is back pressure. I have to do this sometimes with my 4 in 1 bucket.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Daley Construction said:


> Thinking about picking up this blade. Already has the quick attach on the back. Though I might add some rubber to the sides and make it a mini box blade.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 174655


I would be afraid of getting some lumps or blood on me without a 1 1/2'' of rubber cutting edge.


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

FredG said:


> I would be afraid of getting some lumps or blood on me without a 1 1/2'' of rubber cutting edge.


Didn't end up buying that blade. Built a different one that has trip and angle


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

wishfull said:


> You may have to relieve some of the back pressure either on the machine or the blade itself. As I don't know your hydraulic set up on the machine this process can be done on both the blade and the machine by simply loosening a coupling slightly and that should solve your problem if it is back pressure. I have to do this sometimes with my 4 in 1 bucket.


If I have air in one of the rams would that be causing the problem. They are for a western plow so only one hydraulic line to each


----------



## wishfull (Nov 22, 2017)

Pressure in any of the lines whether caused by hydraulic oil or air will cause difficulties in connecting your lines. This occurs quite regularly if you disconnect your lines when they are cold and then try to reconnect when they are warm. Heat will cause expansion. When you go to unhook shut off your motor and wiggle your hydraulic lever in all 4 directions repeatedly which helps relieve some pressure caused by use. If this can't be done as I think you are already unhooked and would like to hook up you may have to open your lines to relieve the pressure. You should be able to do this right at your lie ends at the connection point (hydraulic couplers). I have trouble like this all the time with the blade on my John Deere Gator. If these weren't flat faced connections you have I would even go as far as suggesting in an emergency situation so to speak of tapping the ends ( the ones on the blade) with a hammer. Crude but effective and always messy. By the way I'm from Edson.


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

Hey Guys, 

I have another question about my Plow. It has been working well for my but I have noticed that is could use a little extra weight on the blade to get a cleaner scrape. 

The blade is a UTV blade that I modified to fit my machine. I can pick up the entire assembly so I figure it weighs 60lbs. My machine can handle 900ish lbs but I’m not sure how much weight to add. I don’t want to damage the Plow with to much weight. 

Thanks


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Can you ditch the chain lift and weld a solid tube down to the plow frame? Then you could tilt forward and add down pressure. Might not work....it's late, I'm tired, and trying to look at pictures on my phone.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Weld the chain for downpressure...

Seriously though, why a chain?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Weld the chain for downpressure...
> 
> Seriously though, why a chain?


 Everyone knows that a chainlift plow can stack higher , so the pros state.


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

I decided on the chain to give me some float. I Plow sidewalks and pod ice so I figured float would work better.


----------

